

Personal content isn't a sin. - markkat
http://hubski.com/pub?id=100957

======
deveac
The 'Mine' policy of Hubski makes sense and is a good fit. Hubski employs
mechanics that, by their nature, mitigate and solve a lot of the issues that
'Not Mine' policies attempt to address. I agree that those policies often
create a host of other issues in the process.

I prefer a system that supports transparency while empowering users. Partly
because of the mechanics, and partly because of the tools available to users,
I've never had a problem nixing or avoiding spam or chronic low quality
links/comments/users/ etc. Of course the question remains, does this hold true
if it scales? I've given my views in that a few times in the past so won't
again here.

~~~
markkat
That is the question. Personally, I'd argue that Twitter and Google+ are
informative, but there are significant differences to be sure. I haven't been
much involved in Google+ communities, I wonder if 'Not Mine' pressure is
higher there than it is outside on Google+.

------
ipreferpi
Hubski is like a personalized sherpa of content. You decide what you want to
see and enjoy the benefits of any type of content and discussion without the
constant trolling on other sites.

